# Popping dumbells



## Nitrateman (Jan 3, 2006)

This may be the dumbest question posted here so far, but here goes.

When doing incline dumbell press I can swing the weight into place up to about 75 pounds, but can't swing above that weight.  I have no coordination in knee popping the dumbells at a higher weight.  Today I had 85s and just said f++++ it.  I know that I could go much heavier, but am uncoordinated with getting them in place.  

Any tips?

Nitrateman


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 3, 2006)

lift your knees up as high as you can (while the dbs are on them) then lean back and move them in to place the rest of the way. else you'll just have to ask someone to help you.


----------



## ben johnson (Jan 3, 2006)

i pop'em in place with my knees...but if u cant, follow what wolfey said...get a fellow lifter to help. thats probably the only way....


----------



## Nitrateman (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll keep trying...have used other lifters for help before no probs, but sometimes I am working out alone, usually late at night and would like to be able to control it by myself

thanks

Nitrateman


----------



## ben johnson (Jan 3, 2006)

my ptnr made me practice with lite weights and go from there...


----------



## tee (Jan 3, 2006)

I always pop them up with my knees. Its good for building calves


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 4, 2006)

I sometimes swing them up to my shoulders before I hit the seat, squat down slow, and they are right there.


----------



## MR .T (Jan 12, 2006)

Me and my gym partner assist each other with db incline and db shoulder press.


----------



## Big Danny (Sep 21, 2006)

yeap, try and use Blackbird method, it's much more confortable


----------

